# What are your angles?!



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I ride mostly groomers and some park (just learning park stuff) and I ride +15/-9


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I ride everywhere...

2 Years ago, +27/+6
Last year +21/-9

Just switched it to +15/-15

I'm riding about 40% switch now.

When I first went from +27/+6 to +15/-15 I couldn't ride... the gradual change seemed to work.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Terje Haakonsen's 21/-9

that feels pretty comfy right now, planning to switch to a more ducky stance later in the season, but I mostly carve with the occasional jump / pipe...I'm an old geezer ( cough cough..)


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

15/-15 from day one and i love it


----------



## nitroboarder22 (Apr 16, 2008)

i ride pretty much all park because thats about all we have in wisconsin but i really want to do backcountry/powder stuff next time i go out west 
perfect duck foot 15/-15 as wide as it goes i cant remember the last time my stance wasnt like that


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

+15/-12 recently.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Went from +21, -3 in 06/07 to +15, -6 in 07/08 to +12, -12 this season.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

+18/-6 ride switch, mostly blues...not really much park


----------



## AAA (Feb 2, 2008)

58.5/57.5 (Alpine) Freecarve mostly of course, with odd bump runs, jumps, steeps, and detours through the pipe thrown in for good measure. Live and breathe through sharp edges and a fast base, and protect them by generally avoiding park metal.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

Started out at 21/-9 but wanted to practice switch so went less extreme to 15/-9 this season. Still feels off though so I might go up to 18/-9.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

At 18/-15 now, still messing around with it though.


----------



## Cros1489 (Dec 13, 2008)

ineednewst00f said:


> +15/-12 recently.


same here, ive ridden that stance for a while now...


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Everyone runs negative angles in the back? I tried quite a few combinations just to mess around and my latest is 25,15


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Everyone runs negative angles in the back? I tried quite a few combinations just to mess around and my latest is 25,15


do you ride switch with that?


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

12, -12

duck


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> do you ride switch with that?


Ahah yeah I can ride switch for short periods of time basically enough time between landing a 180 and buttering around ahah


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

lol... if it's set at negative angle, it's easier to ride switch with


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

+15-15, had to ease into it a bit, just makes switch so much easier.


----------



## HouseMuzik (Dec 22, 2008)

18/0 right now.. was going to try with a slight negative angle soon since I seem to be able to ride switch easy.. probably would be easier with some angle don't u think hah


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

try a -3 or -6, I personally find -15 to be too uncomfortable :dunno:


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

SnowBun said:


> lol... if it's set at negative angle, it's easier to ride switch with


yeah I know I was just saying everyone rides duck


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

full duck is weird to me... I do half duck? 18/-6


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

+12 / -12
I was riding like +15 / -9 b/c my friend who works at a shop told me to with no reason behind it.

Once I learned a bit more about snowboarding, stances, angles, etc i set it up myself and love it!

It's definetly fun, gonna try +15 / -15 next season hopefully.


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

Back in the day I was all over the map from duck to +30/+12 ish (thought it might be a good idea after watching Olympic slalom really hurt my knees) 

I was riding 21+/-6
yesterday I tried +15/-6 (seemed to work) 
probably going to stick close to there


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

15/-15, seems to be a trend...


----------



## Phr34k (Nov 18, 2008)

i ride +18/-6. i don't really like a full duck stance because i don't do much park stuff. i used to have a forward stance, but i would never be able to land any jumps so i switched to duck.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

I seem to have settled into 18/-12. I never like 15/-15 or 21/-9 whenever I go back to those angles.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

oops! I meant +15 / +9


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

Last 2 seasons I've ridden +15/-15. From 1996 - 2005 I was +18/+8.

I wish I could go back to when I learned and kick the guy that set my bindings up in the ass. I rode +18/+8 for almost 10 years because that's what the shop guy originally recommended when I 1st learned. Hence, I never rode switch for those 9 years...STUPID!

The only reason I changed my stance for the 2007/2008 season was because I got WAY into lifting weights. After a couple months of squatting, I realized that to do a proper squat, your toes need to be pointing out for balance and correct lower body allignment...So I copied my toes out stance for snowboarding and haven't looked back.

Seriously try it. Go to the gym and squat with your toes pointed at a 0/0 angle and see how off balance you are. Go back to the gym and point your toes out. Your balance will be twice as good with toes pointing out. Same thing goes for quite a number of martial arts. The balance/power stance is butt out, back straight, knees bent and toes pointing somewhat out. Sumo Wrestlers use the same stance for leverage/power/balance. I believe that the same concept applies to snowboarding. Duck foot = greater balance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

12/-12 just starting to ride duck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

back when I rented gear, the bindings were almost straight forward like 0/0. I could ride switch so easily! But the board I have now, I have it set at +15/-3. So I think I'll try to move my back foot to like -4, just for a test.


----------



## AZred60 (Jan 15, 2008)

Gnarly said:


> Last 2 seasons I've ridden +15/-15. From 1996 - 2005 I was +18/+8.
> 
> I wish I could go back to when I learned and kick the guy that set my bindings up in the ass. I rode +18/+8 for almost 10 years because that's what the shop guy originally recommended when I 1st learned. Hence, I never rode switch for those 9 years...STUPID!
> 
> ...


exactly right. body alignment.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

+15/-15 for a millions years. switched it up to +18/-15 for this year tho.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

first 21,8 alpine (i learned my first season with hardboots and clickers)
afther that 15, -12
bought own board : 15, -15
loved it , just the perfect duck


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

+15/-6 or +18/-9


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

So now I'm doing +15/-9. I hope I don't have to wait too long to try it out (car's in the shop, getting the heater replaced).


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

park days, 15,-12
groomer/glades days, 18,-12

probably doesnt even really affect the way I ride.. more just a mental thing


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

15/-15 
duck


but thinking about moving it to 15 / -12 when i went to -15 i felt lil weird.. mayb next season ill start with it see how it is.. because 15 / -15 really helped me pick up switch riding.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

15/-15

I ride all-mountain, but I can't stop riding switch.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2009)

Ang-les? HoHoHO! 0/0 bring it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2009)

Started with +21/+6. Eventually switched to +15/-9 and noticed a HUGE improvement all around. The +15 was making my front foot hurt this season and I was riding like crap, so switched to +18/-9 yesterday. Just right . I guess I ride trees and powder in the early season, mostly park in late season.


----------



## Hayes (Nov 13, 2008)

+15 / -6. Freeride.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

stoepstyle said:


> Everyone runs negative angles in the back? I tried quite a few combinations just to mess around and my latest is 25,15


yeah if you ride any park i recomned it...


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

30/-30 might bring it down a little bit this year to like 25/-25 or even 20/-20 havent gone yet this year and its a whole new setup so i'll see how it feels. I rode 30/-30 last year and it was pretty good.


----------



## Alexander (Apr 7, 2008)

30/-30?!

Good luck walking when you're 40.


----------



## Penguin (May 30, 2008)

+15 / -12

Thinking of going -15 on the back. Might help with riding switch.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Gnar_DUDE said:


> 30/-30 might bring it down a little bit this year to like 25/-25 or even 20/-20 havent gone yet this year and its a whole new setup so i'll see how it feels. I rode 30/-30 last year and it was pretty good.


What?!! 30/-30? I would love a video of that.


----------



## Gnar_DUDE (Feb 18, 2008)

Extremo said:


> What?!! 30/-30? I would love a video of that.


its not as crazy as it seems, i think i'm going to end up bringing it down though cause I found out i have osgood schlatters disease in my knees this summer.


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

9/-6is what i run atm


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2009)

Gnar_DUDE said:


> 30/-30 might bring it down a little bit this year to like 25/-25 or even 20/-20 havent gone yet this year and its a whole new setup so i'll see how it feels. I rode 30/-30 last year and it was pretty good.


Hah -9 is steep for me i cant imagine -30


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

ive been riding 15/-15 for a while...

then i decided to see how i stand naturally with my feet at riding width... 

i stood on a big piece of paper and marked the angles of my feet in comparison to a straight line...

the angles i got are 33/-20 

i set my bindings to 30/-20 next time i went out riding... I freaking love it... it feels so natural. not uncomfortable at all. My feet are naturally ducked out BTW.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

Rocan that sounds like a good idea. so maybe.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2009)

I ride 12/-9 right now, maybe i'll try 15/-15 next friday.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

SeattleBoarder said:


> Rocan that sounds like a good idea. so maybe.


try it out... dont think about a "snowboarding stance" just place your feet at the width your bindings are at and flex back and forth a few times, maybe jump in the air, and see how your feet land.


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

Hmmm maybe to try something different that no one has done, or at least I'm aware of, I'll do -9 front foot, and +9 rear foot, that'll be interesting...


----------



## SnoeMan (Oct 8, 2008)

yesterday after having problems in the powder I kicked the back foot to the last holes and retarded the angel to -15 
seamed to help allot
but now... Im thinking Rocan has it figured out, Ill have to try it


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

i mean seriously guys... we try a million different angles and they dont work... get the one thats right 

OH I FORGOT TO MENTION... do it with your boots on..


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

I have +15, 0. Im changing the 0 to a -10 probably.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine are 15/-15.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

18/-15 on a crappy freeride board, but it kinda works for freestyle but I need a freestyle board soon. Looking at a 07/08 Lib Tech MC Kink


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

Hah i just talked to my sister who just arrived in seattle she has been living in AK for awhile anyways she rides like 18 , 9! how crazy!? ahah she rides all powder and she has started skiing ... she is as good as me in the powder if not better.


----------

